# Plant ID - Collected from Cordoba province, in Argentina



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

One of our club member, Fernando Muñoz, collected these plants in a cold water stream in Córdoba province, in Argentina:









Moss 1









Moss 1









Moss 1









Eleocharis sp ?









Hydrocotyle sp









???









???









Moss 2









Moss 2









Eleocharis sp ?

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow, some nice finds. I'm not sure if they are all true aquatic plants.

I found a Hydrocotyle species that looked similar to the one you found while I was in Trinidad. It was growing along the banks of a few streams, but it never survived submersed growth.

Also, I'm not sure the red plants are actually aquatics? They look a bit like roots of some kind... But if they aren't then wow, I can't wait till you can grow some up and sell it - I'd be first on your list of buyers 

How long have you kept these plants?

Great finds! Keep us updated.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

yes, the red ones are roots of some kind. The mosses, you will just have to try. some will grow submersed, some won't. I think you are right on the Eleocharis species. There are a lot of species in that genus.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> yes, the red ones are roots of some kind. The mosses, you will just have to try. some will grow submersed, some won't. I think you are right on the Eleocharis species. There are a lot of species in that genus.


You are right. There are over 40 species of Eleocharis described in Argentina.

I don´t know if they are going to work. They are from a cold water stream. I have them only for less than 24 hours ! je

Bye,

Juan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Juan, 

I agree with Zapins, the red ones are roots of a tree or shrub. Here in Europe water roots of e.g. willows (Salix) or alders (Alnus) look similar.
The mosses... interesting, but difficult... I don't know the water moss flora of southern South America. Many (often microscopic) details are needed for identification. A case for bryologists. I suggest to dry (not press) specimens of every moss and to save them in envelopes or the like, with notes when and where and by whom they are collected. Then You can send them to a moss expert for ID.
The first moss looks a little like a Philonotis sp. No guarantee!!
There are many Hydrocotyle spp. similar to this, inflorescences are needed for ID.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hello Juan,
> 
> I agree with Zapins, the red ones are roots of a tree or shrub. Here in Europe water roots of e.g. willows (Salix) or alders (Alnus) look similar.
> The mosses... interesting, but difficult... I don't know the water moss flora of southern South America. Many (often microscopic) details are needed for identification. A case for bryologists. I suggest to dry (not press) specimens of every moss and to save them in envelopes or the like, with notes when and where and by whom they are collected. Then You can send them to a moss expert for ID.
> ...


Yes, I think you are probably right. Francisco Martinez, another club member, wrote that the red one was probably the roots of a tree, particularly _Salix humboldtiana_.

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=16760

I will try to dry some moss specimens.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK! Never mind when the dry mosses are wrinkled - they unfold when wetted again for examination. Therefore it's very easy to build up a collection of moss specimens.


----------

